# My first oatmeal soap.... I absolutely love it...



## jenrb1982 (Jan 8, 2011)

It's Sensuous Sandlewood FO, with Lavendar EO and Oatmeal... yummy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]


----------



## MrsFusion (Jan 8, 2011)

That looks wonderful!  I'm still waiting to cut my OMH soap...this is how I wanted mine to look, but, your looks MUCH better than mine!

Great job!


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## jenrb1982 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Ummm*

I was just looking around and saw that someone said something about grinding up the oatmeal before putting it in the soap, was I supposed to do that? I just put the whole oats straight from the container.... is that ok?


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Jan 8, 2011)

I processed my oats for my first batch of OMH and they were still too big for my liking, so sieved them again. The problem with large chunks was they got a bit too scratchy (in my soap) and I also think large chunks are more prone to rotting?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice! I grind my oatmeal in my coffee grinder so it's pretty fine.


----------



## tomara (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow..just gorgeous..I bet it smells divine!!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 8, 2011)

The soap is beautiful and I love the way you displayed it on a plate with oatmeal scattered in front. Very artistic.


----------



## agriffin (Jan 8, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## kaelily (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Ummm*



			
				jenrb1982 said:
			
		

> I was just looking around and saw that someone said something about grinding up the oatmeal before putting it in the soap, was I supposed to do that? I just put the whole oats straight from the container.... is that ok?



do what you like...I think it's just personal preference.  I love the look of that!  I do grind my oatmeal up pretty fine however, because the bigger chunks were too scratchy for me.  Great job!


----------



## MsDee (Jan 9, 2011)

Soap turned out great.


----------



## tisci (Jan 9, 2011)

It's gorgeous. Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 9, 2011)

That soap looks outstanding and the smell sounds amazing!


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 9, 2011)

That came out very nice


----------



## dubnica (Jan 9, 2011)

Your soap looks wonderful but I think it will be a bit scratchy, which does not have to be a bad thing.  Some people like it - that is why some like loofah soap.

I grind my oatmeal in my coffee grinder before I add it to my soap, but I sprinkled some whole oatmeal on top just for a decoration.


----------



## Zhuliya (Jan 9, 2011)

really pretty, congrats!


----------



## jenrb1982 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for your help on the oatmeal... I am going to grind it up and compare what I like best! I hope it doesn't mold though, that would be a bummer, I really like this batch!


----------



## ewenique (Jan 11, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Bean13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh Your soap looks wonderful and congrats on your first oatmeal batch and lovin it.  You can do whatever you like with your soap.  Big chunks of oatmeal are fine.  I ground mine in a cheap coffee grinder.  If you try this make sure you don't add too much like I did and make your soap crumble.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks great.  :wink:


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Jan 12, 2011)

I love the wavy cut and the white colour!  Very nice!


----------



## dcornett (Jan 19, 2011)

They look great!! I also love how you've displayed them...very nice!


----------

